# Jack3d BAN



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Heard on the grapevine yesterday from a supplement retailer that Jack3d will be taken off the shelves within the next couple of months in the UK.... This particular retailer has ordered a lot more as the law states that they can sell the remainder of their stock even if the product is revoked!!

So just a heads up guys buy whilst you can if you use the product, if not then this need not apply


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Is it that good?


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

It's similar to taking speed......I loved it but the come down was horrid, only used few times couldn't handle it!


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Only liked jack3d at 3-4 scoops, which make it lasts 10-15 workouts. I prefer N2KTS, which has a similar profile, over jack3d.

Do you have an idea why jack3d will be banned?


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

Almost imediately after its release there were rumours of Jack3d being banned and reformulated etc

I wouldnt take much stock in what people are saying until the product is unavailable  besides there are a fair few products very close to if not better than jack3d with a similar ingredient profile SAS Unleashed being one of these and that isnt going anywhere.

We havent been warned of disontinuation of Jack3d but even if it does stock is in abundabnce in the UK at the moment for tha vast majority of retailers.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

It did absolutely naff all for me


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

1,3 + caffeine works well

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/blissfulsupplementsUK?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

JayJo said:


> Only liked jack3d at *3-4 scoops*, which make it lasts 10-15 workouts. I prefer N2KTS, which has a similar profile, over jack3d.
> 
> Do you have an idea why jack3d will be banned?


Me too, I went through my tub quickly!


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

The only thing I can imagine is a legal reclassification of 1,3-dimethylamylamine :confused1:


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

1,3-dimethylamylamine

is present in multiple products aswell as on it's own - if this was going to be an issue SAS Unleashed wouldnt have come to market and a whole host of other brands Pre Workouts would vanish


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

I use RedMist. It works alot better for me.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

its the ingredient dimethylamylamine theyre moaning about. Im sure they forced products to lower the content twice now i think.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Barker said:


> It did absolutely naff all for me


Nothing positive for me either...just gave me an uncomfortable prickly feeling in my face.


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

JusNoGood said:


> Nothing positive for me either...just gave me an uncomfortable prickly feeling in my face.


that would be the beta-alanine doing that.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

mattW said:


> that would be the beta-alanine doing that.


Yeah i dont get on with that stuff at all


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

SASUK said:


> 1,3-dimethylamylamine
> 
> is present in multiple products aswell as on it's own - if this was going to be an issue SAS Unleashed wouldnt have come to market and a whole host of other brands Pre Workouts would vanish


Agreed, but any legal product can subsequently be re-classified at the whim of Parliament. I am sure this has happened over the years with a host of substances.

Saying that, it is probably a load of crap and it won't be re-classisfied.

I don't know what I would do without it :confused1:


----------



## Tommo2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

If jack3d gets banned I will be gutted as I love the stuff and it works everytime


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Tommo2011 said:


> If jack3d gets banned I will be gutted as I love the stuff and it works everytime


Yep, jack3d and NTKTS (caffeine, 1-3 combos) are bang on the spot for pre WO stims.


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

Tommo2011 said:


> If jack3d gets banned I will be gutted as I love the stuff and it works everytime


try NO-Xplode, just as good, longer lasting, no crash .


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

pumphead said:


> try NO-Xplode, just as good, longer lasting, no crash .


New or old formula?

Maximise V2 tends to suit most of our customers better than Jack3D, even though it features similar ingredients (1,3 + caffeine) but in much lower dosages.

I prefer to go the stimulant-free route where possible, 1-3 makes me nauseous. MAN Clout and HemaVol is a superb combo  (Creatine, Orotic Acid and Vinpocetine) with no stimulants.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Isnt 1-3 banned in bnbf?


----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)

Ive been using Jack3d for 2 weeks and its hit and miss for me, some days it works and some days i feel nothing but the worst bit is i keep waking up between 12am - 2am and cant back to sleep.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

SASUK said:


> Almost imediately after its release there were rumours of Jack3d being banned and reformulated etc
> 
> I wouldnt take much stock in what people are saying until the product is unavailable  *besides there are a fair few products very close to if not better than jack3d with a similar ingredient profile*


This. There are loads of Jack3d alternatives now. It's still a great product but I think there are better around now, big fan of BPI 1MR and Warrior Rage personally. For a less "stim'd out" feeling, Superpump is also class in my experience.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I've tried Jack3d today and yesterday, not that impressed....No Xplode is better imo...i get better concentration from it than i did with Jack3d but then i've been using 1 scoop....will up it to 2 for tomorrow and see what the effects are.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Heard on the grapevine yesterday from a supplement retailer that Jack3d will be taken off the shelves within the next couple of months in the UK.... This particular retailer has ordered a lot more as the law states that they can sell the remainder of their stock even if the product is revoked!!
> 
> So just a heads up guys buy whilst you can if you use the product, if not then this need not apply


LOL buy it while you can?? Probably best asking why it's being pulled than ordering double!


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

will-uk said:


> Heard on the grapevine yesterday from a supplement retailer that Jack3d will be taken off the shelves within the next couple of months in the UK....


I doubt that's true.



will-uk said:


> This particular retailer has ordered a lot more as the law states that they can sell the remainder of their stock even if the product is revoked!!


I doubt that's true also.



JayJo said:


> Do you have an idea why jack3d will be banned?


Geranamine (1,3-dimethylamylamine) could be banned in the US in the fairly near future. Health Canada recently clarified their position on it (as an unapproved drug).



DeanoXman said:


> The only thing I can imagine is a legal reclassification of 1,3-dimethylamylamine :confused1:


Yeah. I don't think the UK gov cares much about preworkouts.



DeanoXman said:


> Agreed, but any legal product can subsequently be re-classified at the whim of Parliament. I am sure this has happened over the years with a host of substances.
> 
> Saying that, it is probably a load of crap and it won't be re-classisfied.


x2. I can see it happening in the US though, and that's where almost all the 1,3 products come from.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I quite like the Alanine tingles, kind of remids me its doing something, but a friend of mine said it felt like he had bugs under his skin so i think it affects different people in different ways. dimethylamylamine is banned in sport, som could easily become a banned product all together. They sell pure dimethylamylamine on ebay.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Just tried 2 scoops of jacked this morning on an empty stomach and headed to the gym....still not much effect in concentration over No-Xplode for me....though im a bit jittery and am sweating like a pig on jack3d!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

NoXplode 2 is out aint it, anyone tried it


----------

